# Mafia 2 - Draw Distance?



## Neverwinter (Aug 15, 2005)

Greetings All!

I'm having a problem with Mafia 2. The game was playing just fine... And all was going well... Suddenly though I realised the draw distance was REALLY low. When driving vehicles wouldn't appear until they were just metres infront and this of course caused me to crash... A lot...

Does anyone know how I can increase the draw distance? I can't seem to find the setting anywhere =(

Thanks in advance.

> Nev.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate,

Try looking to see if you can find a config file either in Program Files or in My Documents.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------

